# IKAWA Pro V3 roaster - inlet probe, exhaust probe, and fan speed



## coffeeroast (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello all,

Recently received my Pro V3 roaster. Completely new to this unit. Hence, have some initial questions after reading and watching some intro videos online.


Why are some roasting showing a "tick" mark for their exhaust probe (red line)? As if the the temperature started higher, then it dips, then it slowly picks up again? Is this simply a manipulation from the users themselves?

Before releasing the green beans, one has to heat up the roaster. Does the roaster heat up to a default temperature before each roast? Or will waiting longer before releasing beans make it hotter in the chamber?

Can anyone suggest a good start to roast arabica beans? Temperature, fan speed etc.

I came across some profiles from other users and it seems that all have only the red and white line, exhaust and fan speed, respectively. What about the inlet probe? How will this be shown on the profile, if any?

Tried to search for the profile library on Ikawa's site but fail to find anything - can anyone please guide me through which part of the forum or site to go for this info?


Thank you in advance for your responses!

Peter


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

You'll need to download the app to access the profiles but the web page with some of them on is here: https://www.ikawacoffee.com/pro-sample-roaster-profiles/

I don't think you'll find many people on here to give support or responses for the Ikawa as it's a sample roaster used for cupping to develop profiles for larger roasts. It's for a professional setting, not home roasting as the idea of roasting your coffee in 50g batches isn't very appealing.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I have the Ikawa Home roaster which works off inlet temperature profiles via an App.

The Pro version is much more sophisticated but also runs via an App

You can choose to run profiles via Inlet or exhaust temperatures. Exhaust is most common and you will find a library of available profiles on the Ikawa site. They recently added Inlet profiles but at the moment I don't think it is a widely used function. But there is a least one inlet profile on there.

The tick you are referring to is probably the type of profile selected. It may also show the inlet profile created by the exhaust as it roasts?

The starting point of the exhaust profile sets the entry (charge) point and the roaster will heat up to that point in 1 minute (I think) then automatically drop the beans into the roaster. That's why you will see an initial fall in temperature as the beans soak up the heat until the equilibrium or turning point when the profile starts to incline.

Inlet profiles may be different and start from zero but there will be an automatic pre heat before the profile starts.

In order to access the profiles from the library you must firstly install the Ikawa Pro App on your device ( phone/tablet via google play or the Apple equivalent). Then locate the profile library and select any profile, which will then automatically open on your device via the installed app. You can then save or edit that profile and run it.


----------

